# minecraft nur 3fps auf asus eee pc



## Hydroxid (22. April 2011)

hi,
wenn ich minectaft auf menen netbook zuócke (eee pc 1005ha) mit 2 statt1 gb ram, dann laggt es total und ich hab höchstens 3fps. habe grafik voll runtergestellt bringt aber nichts.
mfg


----------



## michelthemaster (22. April 2011)

Hi Kollege, Lösung:

Atom raus, AMD Fusion rein!

Mit deinem Singlecore Atom musst du schon sehr schmerzunempfindlich sein, ich finde die Dinger sind eine Qual ^^

Gruß

Micha

PS: Nein, im Ernst, die Grafikkarte der Atom Teile taugt überhaupt nix und die Cpu auch nicht, also nicht wundern wenns ruckelt!


----------



## -NTB- (22. April 2011)

mein eee atom schaffts nicht mal firefox vernünftig mit mehrern taps am laufen zu halten, ohne nervendes warten

ist billig billig intel mist


----------



## NCphalon (22. April 2011)

Was erwartest du wieviel Rechenleistung ma aus 5W rausholen kann? xD


----------



## Bene11660 (22. April 2011)

Hallo,
Dafür gibts ein Minecraft Mod Namens Optimine:
[1.5_01] Optimine *UNOFFICIAL* - Minecraft Forums


----------

